# Apps store



## Nicosun (9 Novembre 2010)

Voilà je recherche un porgrammeur pour faire une app pour iphone.


----------



## ntx (9 Novembre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Voilà je recherche un porgrammeur pour faire une app pour iphone.


Tu paies combien ? :rateau:


----------



## Nicosun (10 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Tu paies combien ? :rateau:



En fait je n'ai aucune idée, comment coute ce genre de chose ?

Je suis capable, je pense, de produire un cahier des charges et j'aimerais recevoir un devis.
Il s'agit en fait d'un app pour un site Web, un peu comme l'app de mac gé mais un peu moins complète.


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> En fait je n'ai aucune idée, comment coute ce genre de chose


Très cher  Mais si ton application est destinée à produire des pepettes (directement ou indirectement), je doute que beaucoup de bonnes âmes te fassent cela gratos. :rateau:


----------



## Nicosun (11 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Très cher  Mais si ton application est destinée à produire des pepettes (directement ou indirectement), je doute que beaucoup de bonnes âmes te fassent cela gratos. :rateau:



Tu sait je compte bien la payer, tout travail mérite salaire. 
J'ai une PME donc je peux faire tout cela officiellement. Par contre cela ne se bouscule pas au portillon même juste pour faire une demande de devis 
Je ne connais pas de société spécialiser dans la production d'app, rien que ça déjà, serait une aide non négligeable.


----------



## twinworld (11 Novembre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Je ne connais pas de société spécialiser dans la production d'app, rien que ça déjà, serait une aide non négligeable.


vous avez fait une recherche dans les pages jaunes russes ou sur le google russe ?


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Tu sait je compte bien la payer, tout travail mérite salaire.


S'il s'agit d'une offre d'emploi (ou de service) il faut poster ta proposition dans la rubrique "Emplois" de la section Petites annonces.

Mais il faudrait être un peu plus convaincant si tu veux trouver quelqu'un de sérieux. Ton premier message n'est pas très éloquent et la suite bourrée de fautes. Pas très sérieux pour un dirigeant de PME


----------



## Céroce (11 Novembre 2010)

Comme le dit ntx, ça coûte relativement cher, pour deux raisons:
- c'est très technique
- il y a plus de demande que d'offre.

Le prix varie beaucoup selon l'appli. Une appli comme celle de MacGé coûte au moins 15 000 , et ça n'a rien d'exorbitant vu le travail demandé.


----------



## Nicosun (11 Novembre 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> Comme le dit ntx, ça coûte relativement cher, pour deux raisons:
> - c'est très technique
> - il y a plus de demande que d'offre.
> 
> Le prix varie beaucoup selon l'appli. Une appli comme celle de MacGé coûte au moins 15 000 , et ça n'a rien d'exorbitant vu le travail demandé.



Voilà ce que je me demandais merci beaucoup. 

Il me fallait un ordre d'idée pour éviter l'arnaque, de toute façon c'est vrai que les sociétés que j'ai contacté semblent avoir beaucoup de travail et tant mieux. 

Je vais continuer ma démarche, merci encore.


----------

